# Another great catch



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Another great catch
For pure excitement few things even come close to an overnight trip deep into the very heart of the Gulf of Mexico. The weather is picture Florida perfect, the comradery is outstanding, and the food is great. Want even more? Then there is fishing Florida Fisherman stile. The full moon for September is 9/27/15 @ 10:52 P.M. It just does not get any better than that. This 44 hour trip should produce 'Another great catch!' Join us as we find out together. Let's go!
The thought of challenging the elusive mangrove snapper all night long Friday, and then battling the mighty 'donkey' of the sea until late Saturday evening is enough to excite even the veteran angler. 
This is what can be expected:


For the first time ever on an overnight trip, representing Valrico, Florida, we are honored to welcome the father, son, daughter, team of Mr. Terry Morris, Brett Morris, and sister, Ms. Chelsea Morris. Can this team catch fish? Only one way to find out:

So long John's Pass Bridge. See you Sunday morning:

We will be fishing over one hundred miles off beautiful Madeira Beach, Florida. On the long way out the trolling can be outstanding. Mr. Eddie Sumrall:




That was fun! Let's hit the AC bunks for a few hours before trying our best to make those hard to catch 'eat-and-run' mangos pay for their dinner. We can legally keep twenty mangrove snapper; that's a good catch in itself. Hold on! That's no mango. That's an 'endangered' American red. Looks like NOAA neglected to tell them they do not exist:

Here comes the mangos:


Captain Garett (L) is proud of our family team. Wonder if they can catch the big boys?

The night catch is really looking good:

Sun-up! Just enough clouds to keep us cool:

Few things are more important than fishing. Here is one of them:

'Jersey Girl' Tammy makes that grill sing to us. Beware 'donkeys,' we are charged and ready for a fight. Look at the AJ's stacked up around, and above, that demise of a once proud ship:


Mr. Ed Sumrall, armed with his 9/0, leads the charge. This is going to be good:



The battles are hard fought. They win most, but we win some:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Joe, being the man he is, is more than willing to help little sister:

Joe & Captain Garett do the honors:

That big smile says it all. Chelsea shows dad and big brother how it's done:

Hold on! Here comes dad:



Looks like dad can still teach the kids a thing or two:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Here comes Brett. This is some fishing family. 'Can they catch the big boys?' You had better believe it:

Hold him up a little higher. I can't!

We are putting a good Oh Southern hurtin on these brutes:

We are deeply honored to welcome, from the great country of India, Mr. Ajay Kapoor. The Florida weather, fine food, and some of the best fishing in the world, may be really great, but it's the people that make the trip what it is; people like Mr. Ajay Kaprro:

Representing the 2015 graduating class of Robinson High School is Mr. Brendon Baldwin. Brendon is accompanied by his girl friend, recent
Plant High School graduate, Ms. Sara Uribe it's an honor to have this very respectful young couple fishing on the Florida. With young people like Brendon and Sara our future is in good hands:

Mr. John Martin is proud of this bar jack. This is a big one:

More American reds:is it June yet?

'Jersey Girl' Tammy is not only our chef, but our nurse, shoulder to cry on, and fishing advisor:

Guess that about does it for this week. First it's time for a nice hot shower, and then let's see how good of a chef our 'Jersey Girl' really is. Hold on! No time to talk...That 'Yankee' pot roast is doing the talking for us:

That roast, smothered in gravy, is so tinder we can cut it with our forks. Tammy, you are the greatest. 
We are still 95 miles from home. The battles have been many and hard fought. Take us home Captain John; our four inch thick foam bunks are calling out to us.
Now that was one quick night. Before we do it all over again next weekend, let's check out our fish, and see who has earned jack pot money. 
The Morris family, daughter Chelsea (L), son, Brett, and dad, Terry, are all smiles. Who wouldn't be?


Dad has another reason to smile. The head of Team Morris is taking home snapper jack pot money. 

It's a good thing Ed had that 9/0. He needed it!

Terry's (L) winning mango hit the scales @ 9.8 pounds, Ed's AJ 79.8 pounds, and, standing center, Mr. Chris Renaud took the grouper honors @ 7.8 pounds. 

Has this 44 hour trip produced 'Another great catch? Why do you think these gentlemen can't wait until next Friday?



Check out all the action in this short 'action-packed' Bob Harbison Florida Outdoor Writers Association


----------

